# Kodak D-11 Developer



## loopy (Jul 13, 2005)

I picked up a couple bags today while I was browsing around, for the price... I couldn't help myself. 

I'm trying to get into developing my own b&w negatives, but this is something I haven't done for years and when I did I didn't have to worry about chemicals, they were provided.. 

I tried to search the web for information and developing times but came up with nothing. Does anything know of any information or websites relating to this developer? 

Thanks!


----------



## santino (Jul 13, 2005)

doesn't a film's case usually say how to develop in different developers?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 13, 2005)

D-11 gives a higher than normal contrast with an increase in speed and film grain. That's all I know.
I can find no info on the Kodak site, which usualy means it's discontinued.
You could try here
http://www.digitaltruth.com/
I can't see it but I only did a quick look.
I may have more info in some of the old Kodak tech sheets I have. I'll look when I have time.
Or maybe someone else can help.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I was going to say check out apug.org, but I did a search, and found you were already there.


----------

